
Test your websites in IE6 online - dwynings
http://ie6test.it/
======
manuscreationis
Reminder: You have no idea if they store the data you submit through the
simulated web session. So please do not use this site to test anything
involving a login/password.

Sorry if i'm being paranoid, just want to warn anyone who's first thought is
"I wonder how my product looks in IE6..."

------
Legion
Help > About

"This website is a joke, please don't take it seriously."

------
mcs
Also note that it's an iframe, not a real IE6 browser. :)

------
mgw
While this is definitely well made and cool, we've stopped supporting IE6 at
our startup... and so should you! (Except if you're targeting the enterprise
market, of course.)

Edit: I've now also noticed that the site is a joke. Silly me getting all
riled up about IE6 again.

~~~
kayluhb
I was JUST about to post a snide comment saying NO before I clicked on it,
when I saw your comment.

------
seppo0010
Wow, it works just like IE6

<http://i.imgur.com/Lhydg.png>

------
Karunamon
Huh, Cloudflare doesn't seem to like this site for some reason. I tried
plugging in my blog and got a denied notice.

~~~
oconnore
Cloudflare karma at work.

------
melling
IE6 is at 1% in the US. Time to stop supporting it.

<http://www.ie6countdown.com/>

Just give users a warning that they need to upgrade.

------
ccanassa
Ops! <http://ie6test.it/?url=localhost>

------
suyash
Very cool idea and implementation on the web! Suprisingly my css3 based
website looked just right, does this works just as IE6 for real?

~~~
wazoox
You'd better check on browsershots.org than this joke site :)

------
benatkin
<http://www.liked.ro/2011/05/04/oh-god/>

